# 2017 NTEP Reports



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Just in case anyone gets as antsy as I do about new NTEP data :ugeek: , I emailed Kevin Morris, Executive Director at NTEP, back in early August asking about timing of the 2011 KBG final report. He replied that same day and said they have 2016 data for Bermuda, zoysia, tall fescue, and KBG to publish first. Then the 2011 KBG final report will be the last publication of the year around mid-late fall. Since Kevin's reply, NTEP has published the Bermuda and zoysia 2016 data. So, the others should be right around the corner!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Bermuda data is published. Good to see my Riviera is still at the top of available seeded cultivars :mrgreen:


----------

